

Inc Recommended Blogs - vincentchan
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20091101/19-blogs-you-should-bookmark-right-now.html

======
rbanffy
Shouldn't the title be more like the original one?

I am also unsure if Joel Spolsky is that much relevant outside his narrow
field. Most notably, I am not sure how relevant his advice is within his
narrow field either.

------
mquander
No matter what you think of the content, "Joel on Software" is barely even a
blog. There's a post every three weeks, if that.

~~~
warp
Why would the frequency of blog posts determine whether a blog is a blog or
not? What is the threshold, and where is it defined?

------
allenbrunson
this is not a good title: "You can make up a new title if you want, but if you
put gratuitous editorial spin on it, the editors may rewrite it."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
camccann
Doesn't Spolsky write a column for Inc. on a monthly basis or so? Maybe they
skipped him to avoid it looking too self-congratulatory or like a conflict of
interest or whatever.

------
vincentchan
Other blogs that might help you run a better business:

Futuristic Play by @Andrew_Chen, Master of 500 Hats, Lessons Learned,
cdixon.org, Steve Blank's Blog, Venture Hacks, Don Dodge on The Next Big
Thing, ...etc

I just don't see why they will put anonymous banker there...

